

Ask HN:  Review my app:  BlogRadio - tirrellp
http://www.podblogr.com

======
passthesalt
Another suggestion: Have a "try me now" button that plays a audio sample for
ppl like me who are on the fence.

I'm not too sure I like listening to blog posts instead of reading them. But
great idea though!

------
paraschopra
Fantastic design, fantastic intro. Well done.

One minor comment: make 'Install now' a bit more prominent. Couldn't find it
easily on the page.

EDIT: On more point, your punchline "cloud based, streaming media for RSS" can
probably be made more human-friendly.

------
chanux
_Then click "Install Now" to get the BlogRadio Desktop Manager_

Is it just me or the term 'Desktop Manager' kind of confusing in this
context?.

BTW, Nice work.

------
roundsquare
One point: I clicked install now and then hit cancel. It didn't cancel
properly. I had to close the tab.

The idea seems very cool though.

------
sjs382
Awesome page. Love it. An audio sample would be a great way to really show me
how good the service is though :)

------
tirrellp
Thanks for the input

